# Anyone going to the Reptile Show?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Anyone going to this show? I used to go alllll the time but certain things there turned me off for a while. Just personal reasons..

I really want to see some nice fish there but the last two times they had illegal fishies and sick or mistreated fish.. It was just a turn off. I hope things are on the better side and more venders would be awesome which there seems to be this time.



> This monumental event is setup and ready to open it's doors. Over 150 vendor booths of the finest reptile vendors from across Canada and a few friends from the USA. Rounded off with 15 booths of aquatics and fish breeders this Expo nobody will want to miss out on.
> 
> Over 35,000 square feet of snakes, lizards, turtles, tortoises, feeders, supplies, marine fish, freshwater fish, corals, aquariums, supplies all on deal for one weekend....
> 
> ...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I think there shows are all hype they really suck IMHO

What type of illegal fish?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

well I dunno of the status on these guys anymore there Jackson, maybe you know?

First they had Rainbow snake heads with horrible pop-eye which I found pathetic. They looked really stressed and the guy selling them was hyping them up with being illegal. Wonderful looking fish but come on..I dunno. Just irritated me.

Second time was more snake heads, a tank full of male bettas... stupid stuff like that. They did have some nice fish too but only 3 tables at the last show I went that actually had fish. I did hear that they didn't have much prep time but I have seen auctions with no electric outlets with better set ups than that.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> well I dunno of the status on these guys anymore there Jackson, maybe you know?
> 
> First they had Rainbow snake heads with horrible pop-eye which I found pathetic. They looked really stressed and the guy selling them was hyping them up with being illegal. Wonderful looking fish but come on..I dunno. Just irritated me.
> 
> Second time was more snake heads, a tank full of male bettas... stupid stuff like that. They did have some nice fish too but only 3 tables at the last show I went that actually had fish. I did hear that they didn't have much prep time but I have seen auctions with no electric outlets with better set ups than that.


Illegal illegal illegal LOL

I dont get how they get away with selling them. Really odd if you ask me


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

dont know much, but from what I hear, the expo is pretty crap.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ya and get this.. there is usually a table with one of those officers for the wildlife canada gov. thing. I even went over and spoke with the guy when I saw them. lol 

Thing is.. I don't think the people who run the reptile expo are really aware of the illegal fish thing or don't care. I am not sure so don't assume anything I say is true. I do know they don't take to having hots or anything of that sort at the show and when they did show up a couple of years ago they had been pretty stern about it.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I went the first year they had fish at the expo and my parents were nice enough to come along and keep me company. We were really dissapointed after paying to find out that it was almost exclusively reptile stuff and that what fish stuff was offered was nothing special. I didn't see illegal fish then but I know what I'd do if I saw snakeheads there now... and if anyone does see them please do the same and call the ministry of the environment. Snakeheads are one of the most dangerous exotics if it is released into our waters and there are DAMN good reasons for them being illegal. Most people end up being unable to care for them full grown so some are almost always released. There's a great documentary about snakehead invasion in the US but I forget the name now. 

Anyways, did anyone end up going? Was it at all worth it this time?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I didn't end up going myself. I am the type of person who doesn't hold a grudge (or at least tries not too lol)

I really wanted to see if its improved in the aquatics section.. The reptile people are very nice and that atmosphere is always fun. Its a fun day out with kids to see all the reptiles. You do get some nice deals on aquariums and enclosures thats for sure.

I did the same thing Cory LOL


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> I didn't end up going myself. I am the type of person who doesn't hold a grudge (or at least tries not too lol)
> 
> I really wanted to see if its improved in the aquatics section.. The reptile people are very nice and that atmosphere is always fun. Its a fun day out with kids to see all the reptiles. You do get some nice deals on aquariums and enclosures thats for sure.
> 
> I did the same thing Cory LOL


Good!!!! I hope they got the guys.

It's actually kind of funny, I was at a wedding last night which was a Chinese wedding and a guy was telling me about some large public Koi ponds in the area he used to live in. He said that people bought fish that, "had the mouth of an alligator, very big!" and that when they got too big to keep people didn't want to kill them so they were throwing them in these huge ponds. Anyways, no one noticed for a long time but they got massive and someone spotted one. They thought it was just one but they were worried that if a kid went in the fish could eat it and the koi were disappearing also lol. So they drained the ponds down and found tons of them in there. I knew exactly what he meant.. Alligator gars from Florida !

Seems the fish from over there wreak havoc here, and the fish from here do the same over there. I wonder if Chinese folks are watching documentaries like: The Deadly PIKE Invasion lol.


----------

